# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] New Member. Looking for map for DnD

## DM Sean

Hi, i'm new here, but i've been liking what i've seen. So, i'm looking a map maker for my world. 

I DM about every two weeks for my friends, and i've been wanting to have a map to show off for them. Unfortunately i'm not much a drawer. I am willing to pay for the service. For anyone interested, please read on.

If your interested, there are a few things I would like to know before you begin working. Mainly how long the work could be expected to take, and your preferred styles. This is mainly to see if your style meets my tastes, and how long I could expect the map to take. Don't worry to much, i'm easy to appease.

If you interested, please leave a reply below, and I'll get to you as soon as I can. Please leave examples of your works if possible. This could help get an idea of what to expect. And if all goes well, I may ask more maps down the line.

If you read this far and are not interested, then please have a good day and keep doing cool things.

----------


## Wired

Hi Sean,

take a look at my portfolio here. 

As for preferred styles, I'm comfortable with every style shown in my own portfolio, but can work outside of that as well and adaptnew styles, if so needed.

Here are a few examples.

   

You can find much more at the link provided above.

Regarding the time needed for completion: well, that entirely depends on what you're looking for specifically!

Feel free to contact me at

wolfmaster AT gmx DOT net

Looking forward to your response!

Best regards
--wired

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hi Sean,

Welcome to the guild - I have my portfolio here, and I can make maps by hand from 9" x 12" up to 20" x 30" with a three week turn-around. My email is ryan at ryansthomason dot com. Cheers!

----------


## Kate2192

Hey Sean, 

I'd be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com, and generally speaking most maps for people's games take me around two to three weeks. If you feel my style works for you, you can use the contact form on my site or send an email to kateam@optonline.net. 

Hope to hear from you.

Kate

----------


## Naima

Hello , I am interested in this and you can check my styles here  if you like them you can contact me on deviant art directly here...

----------


## LizardInk

Hi Sean!

You may be looking for a very fast turnaround, but just in case you're not--I have done maps that sound very similar to this in the past and they're great fun. However, I probably wouldn't be able to finish your map till late March, due to the volume of commissions currently on my schedule. But if you're still interested, you can view my portfolio here.

Cheers!
Jess @ Lizard Ink Maps

----------


## Kellerica

Hi Sean,

you've already had a number of interested parties contacting you, but I'm still going to let you know I'm interested in the project as well. My proper mapping website is unfortunately still under construction, so right now I can only offer you a look at my general portfolio or Deviantart. While it's a bit hard to give you an estimate on time without knowing the size and detail level of the map in question, I can work relatively fast when needed and I'm sure we can get this done in a speedy manner.

If you like what you see and are interested in discussing things further, shoot me an email at *rela.simila(at)kellerica.com*. I look forward to hearing from you!

Cheers,
-Kell

----------


## Tiana

Welcome to the guild. My fantasy novel and roleplaying game map portfolio is available for your perusal (it's pretty self-explanatory) and I offer both cheap slow maps for indi creators who just want a nice piece for their game and blazingly fast maps for those in a hurry to get a map for their next game / other project. Since I'm very flexible it's difficult to give any estimation, I would rather know what you would ideally want to have happen for a turnaround and let you know if that's feasible. There are many awesome talented artists here with a range of styles, so I would hope you make your decision based on which art you love the most and envision being able to capture your world.

----------


## Voolf

I will join the interested party  :Wink: 
You can see my maps on my HP or DA. Please send me an email if you would liie to discuss more.

Cheers
Rafal

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Sean,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## Michael King

Welcome to the website! I am really interested in your request. My portfolio isn't the largest as of yet, but I have a relatively free schedule allowing me to work on the map/s you want for a large amount of time each day until the project is complete. Here are a few examples of my work that I have done recently, although can adapt aspects to something different should the project require it.


I will admit I am newer to the cartography scene than a lot of others on this site, but I make up for it in enthusiasm and a desire to increase my skillset and portfolio. My rates are just a little bit above the cost for making the map itself as I consider the addition to my portfolio as a form of payment in itself.

----------


## akshaymoran4

Hello i m a 2D/3D Concept artist, illustrator and Digital painter,

here is my portfolio- https://www.artstation.com/akshaymoran4/albums/all

here are some of my Map Artworks- https://imgur.com/a/aHVNNsY

let me know if you are interested my email - akshay.moran@gmail.com

----------

